# Anyone else had issues regarding delivery from the MAC UK site?



## 27dots (Mar 2, 2011)

I've now received damaged packages from mac on three separate occasions. I understand that accidents happen, but I feel it happening this many times is just ridiculous!

  	The first time it happened the parcel didn't reach me nor did anyone from mac get in touch to let me know what was going on, I just saw on the link I was given to track the parcel that it had been damaged in the warehouse, and I had to get in touch with mac myself to get it redelivered. The second time the package arrived badly damaged and the eyeliner inside was snapped in half, and this time I got my package almost a week and a half after I ordered it and again the box was totally bashed.

  	This has really put me off buying from mac in the future 

  	Anyone else had any issue with this?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 2, 2011)

i had an issue where a package got lost and took ages to get to me but that was dhl rather than mac. but itv does sound that you have had lots of bad luck


----------



## 27dots (Mar 4, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *LMD84* 


 	 		but that was dhl rather than mac




 	Yeah that's why I wasn't too bothered the first two times, because I know it isn't mac's fault directly.

  	I emailed them about this on Monday and still haven't had a reply, which I feel is really bad customer service!


----------



## angi (Mar 4, 2011)

Give them a call if you can, you usually get an instant (and much more apologetic) solution.

  	I've only had issues with a completely bashed box once, but fortunately it was only lipglosses, so everything survived in tact.

  	MAC have sent me faulty stuff on a couple of occasions, but sort it out pretty much instantly when called.

  	You seem to have had a lot of bad luck with MAC


----------



## Alisha1 (Mar 5, 2011)

27dots said:


> Yeah that's why I wasn't too bothered the first two times, because I know it isn't mac's fault directly.
> 
> I emailed them about this on Monday and still haven't had a reply, which I feel is really bad customer service!


  	I agree with angi you should try ringing them because it's much more direct.


----------



## Vixstar (Mar 10, 2011)

I received an order just the other day and it the box was rather mangled. Everything inside was fine, luckily (there was an eyeshadow though so I was a bit worried!) - odd that so many of their packages are being roughed up by the courier though.


----------



## whatzoedid (Mar 12, 2011)

That's strange 95% of all my MAC stuff is from the website and I've never had a problem with delivery at all. 
  	The best way to get it sorted is by ringing them, you can get it sorted straight away!


----------

